# Ideas for a herd name



## tasha642

I really need help coming up with a herd name! I have no idea what to use. I'm raising mostly lamanchas right now, but I would like to get some nigerians or minis in the future. Any ideas? :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I think that a herd name is something that needs to have meaning special to you. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Jessica84

That was a hard one for me too, and I agree with the special meaning. I choose Anderson Ranch, that was my last name before I got married, but I picked it because my family (andersons) worked so hard to get, keep, and improve this ranch, and, well if It wasnt for them I would probably be in a sub devision with just a cat lol, and anderson kinda stick in the brain, way better then Wolford lol......If you dont have a idea yet, maybe ask others their herd name and why and see if you get an idea what to base it on


----------



## tasha642

Well I guess I could use my maiden name. My maiden name is Sparks, but my grandfather has a cattle operation under that name. Do you think that would be a problem?


----------



## KW Farms

Sparks sounds nice. Being that your grandfather uses that name for his cattle wouldn't be a problem.  You could go with...

Sparks Farm
Sparks Ranch
Sparks Goats
or just Sparks
Sparks Acres
Sparks Minis

...that's all I got for now! :laugh:


----------



## jaycee

I'm sort of partial to the names that are somehow tied to some geographic feature of the land you have...

Sparks Hollow
Sparks Glenn
Sparks Creek
Sparks Wood...

that sort of thing... just an idea


----------



## milk and honey

How about sparkling..or sparkler..or sparkle too?combined with something else like dairy or caprine or mini....
Well, you get the idea..


----------



## Jessica84

That is so funny! because my dad has cattle under Anderson, lol I think sparks is beautiful and would stick......Do you mean a problem with the place your going to be reg. with? I dont see why there would be.


----------



## tasha642

Yeah, I wasn't sure about the registry. I don't know why I never thought about using sparks lol. Thanks


----------



## xymenah

I chose Amped Goats. A.M.P are my initials so I figured why not. I tried to figure out something that meant something to me or a last name but Pontious is kinda long, plus most people don't know how to say it (Pon-ee-us) and anything else like environmental wasn't right because I plan on moving. Anderson sounds nice though.


----------



## winky

You might also want to consider the availability of your chosen herd name as a website option. FYI, sparks farm raises thoroughbreds and their website is http://www.sparksfarm.com . Also, it's nice to have a name/website that will be easy for people to hear so that they will understand what you are saying over the phone. I made the mistake of using my boat name (Syzygy) as part of my everyday email address and I have to spell it ALL the time. People should hear Sparks just fine.


----------



## jaycee

winky said:


> I made the mistake of using my boat name (Syzygy) as part of my everyday email address and I have to spell it ALL the time.


Hahaha that made me laugh winky because you have to spell it to people on the phone... but you probably need to pronounce it for people on the internet


----------



## xymenah

Haha is it Siz-ee-gee?


----------



## DavyHollow

I like the idea of names with Spark themes, shorter is better so you can have space for cool names down the road :thumb:
We went with Davy because its our last name, and Hollow just because I wanted to. Davy Hill was just a bit lacking in catchyness.

What about:
Sparks Does
Catch'a'Sparks (long, but nice)
Sparks Fly
Sparkling Udders
Sparkling Sky

idk, its gotta mean something


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

I really like Sparks Fly!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

^ Sparks Fly is catchy!


----------



## DavyHollow

Yeah that was my fave too haha

Someone remind me, how many characters can a name have? including the herd name?


----------



## tasha642

I really like Sparks Fly too  Thanks! Now I just need to come up with names for my goats...


----------



## jaycee

tasha642 said:


> I really like Sparks Fly too  Thanks! Now I just need to come up with names for my goats...


Themes are fun... we use 70s sitcoms... we have Laverne and Shirley, Mary and Rhoda, and Lucille (ok not from the 70s), and our buck is Fonzie...

In the house we also have 3 cats Flo, Vera, and Alice, and an Amazon parrot named Mel hehe.

Oh we also have dogs Rudy from the Cosby Show and Simka from Taxi.

I told my wife we are going to have to start getting more male animals because we running out of girl sitcom names.


----------



## DavyHollow

I like exotic names, ones not likely to be used anymore (Demetrius, Maximus, Vittoria, Nicodemus, Amara, etc.)

But I also love phrases, like
Good Golly Miss Molly
Starry Eyed Surprise
My Heart Will Go On
Joyful Noise
Amazing Grace

Etc.


----------



## tasha642

So when I register my kids do I register as Sparks Fly _____ or as SF ____? And how do I register a herd name? I recently signed up online to be a member of the ADGA but I havent gotten any paperwork from them yet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Quickest is to call them and tell them you applied for membership but don't have it yet and wanted to see if your desired herd name is available. I would use the whole Sparks Fly for the herd name; I like it much better than SF. 

Any goat you produced would have the name Sparks Fly then their own personal name. Like Sparks Fly Abigail or Sparks Fly Jonathan.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

DavyHollow said:


> Yeah that was my fave too haha
> 
> Someone remind me, how many characters can a name have? including the herd name?


Most registries are 30 letters and spaces total. Spaces count. Some regesteries max out the herd name to 15 letters others don't care but more than 15 limits your individual name choice.


----------



## KW Farms

AGS and ADGA have a 30 space limit. So that includes your herd name with the goat's name.


----------



## DavyHollow

tasha642 said:


> So when I register my kids do I register as Sparks Fly _____ or as SF ____? And how do I register a herd name? I recently signed up online to be a member of the ADGA but I havent gotten any paperwork from them yet.


Freedom's right about everything she's said to this. I just wanted to add that when you see initials in a name of a goat, its usually in reference to one of their parents. Some people do that to keep track of who is whos, others to display favorable line.

Definitely stick with the full "Sparks Fly", it'll be easier to associate with your farm.

And darn on the characters thing. I have a name I want, but even with all the shortcuts I can think of, its still 32 characters lol


----------

